# CPU upgrade for Dell inspiron 530?



## geminimissions

Hi, I have a Dell Inspiron 530 desktop and was wondering what processor would be compatible with it.  Currently, a Intel Celeron 450 @ 2.20GHz is installed.  I want to upgrade because loading web pages the CPU boosts to 100%.  Any good processors that will give me better performance and not break the bank?  

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## johnb35

You would have to contact dell as they make 2 different boards for that machine.  One supports Core 2 Quads while the other only supports up to Core 2 Duo's.  

However, you may have malware on your system especially by toolbars since you say your cpu usage goes way up when you open your broswer.  Start by doing this and posting the logs requested.  And then we can do some general broswer cleanup.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## geminimissions

Thanks John.

I've got malwarebyes scaning right now.  So far only 1 infected object.  Also, when I play some games (like minecraft) the CPU usage is steady at 100%.  Is this bad or does that hurt it?  
Thanks again,
Andy


----------



## johnb35

The celeron processor wasn't made for gaming, basically email and web surfing is all.  Its a cheap entry level processor.  Any type of gaming and you'll need at least a core 2 duo processor.  But depending on the rest of your system specs, you may be foreced to build a new system.


----------



## geminimissions

Here are the specs...

Windows Vista Home Basic - Service Pack 2

Manufacturer: Dell
Model: Inspiron 530

                             Windows Performance:
Processor: 4.3
RAM: 4.9
Graphics: 3.7
Gaming Graphics: 4.8  
Primary Hard disk: 5.9

Processor: Intel Celeron CPU 450 @ 2.20 GHz  2.19 GHz
System: 32 bit
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 210 (512mb)
RAM: 2GB

Would the system be able to take a new CPU?

Thanks again,
Andy


----------



## johnb35

geminimissions said:


> Would the system be able to take a new CPU?



As I said before, you would have to contact Dell to get that information, they will know what motherboard is in it and what processors it supports.


----------



## Okedokey

You will also need a new WIndows licence if you upgrade the CPU>


----------



## wolfeking

the OEM license is tied to the motherboard. You can upgrade anything as long as you do not replace the motherboard, and your license will work.


----------



## Okedokey

wolfeking said:


> the OEM license is tied to the motherboard. You can upgrade anything as long as you do not replace the motherboard, and your license will work.



that might be technically correct, but my experience is a change in cpu breaks the licence.  The HAL determines the licence and you will find that major components such as CPU will invalidate the licence.


----------



## wolfeking

Ive upgraded processors 6 times on XP, vista, and 7, and never yet had a license invalided.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

A Pentium E Dual-Core Processor would also be a big upgrade from what you currently own right now.  The Celeron 450 is a pretty low end processor.


----------



## Drenlin

bigfellla said:


> that might be technically correct, but my experience is a change in cpu breaks the licence.  The HAL determines the licence and you will find that major components such as CPU will invalidate the licence.



Only a motherboard change will break the license agreement. Windows doesn't particularly care about anything else. It's all in the EULA...


----------



## geminimissions

I've got quite an older computer but it has an Intel Pentium 4 1.40 GHz cpu. From what I've heard Pentium cpu's are better than Celerons.  So is this better than a  Intel Celeron CPU 450 @ 2.20 GHz 2.19 GHz?  The possible doner computer is a Dell Dimention 4300.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## wolfeking

The only differance between the Celeron 478 (and celeron D 478) and the Pentium 4 is the cache size. I personally do not know how teh cache size would affect speed, but I do know if you have a 512 cache on a 2.0 GHZ P4 and a 256 cache on a 2.0ghz Celeron, the pentium is faster. 

You may want to run a CPUz test (free) and post up your Processor codename, Level 2 cache and socket (478 or 775) of both to be sure that they are interchangable and weather or not you will see any difference with the upgrade.


----------



## geminimissions

2048Megabytes said:


> A Pentium E Dual-Core Processor would also be a big upgrade from what you currently own right now.  The Celeron 450 is a pretty low end processor.




Would this be a good upgrade?

http://www.thenerds.net/INTEL.Intel...Processor.BX80571E6500.html?sect=wiki#details

Thanks in advance,
Andy


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The Pentium E6500 would be a good upgrade over what you have now if it will work with your present motherboard.  Here is the same processor at a less expensive price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116093


----------



## Albion Boris

Your chipset dictates what processors your board will support. I looked online, apparently your board has an I845 intel chipset. Upon further review, this chipset does not support chips with 800mhz FSB. This is why the computer will not boot with the new chip. I do not think a BIOS upgrade will help. You need a different chip.


----------



## wolfeking

Since you are going to have to go and get a new board, it would probably be good for you to get a 1156 intel or AM3 AMD and just build you a new one. It can be done to far exceed that Celeron for around $350 depending on your choices.


----------



## geminimissions

Thanks for the replys.  I was wondering if a Intel Core 2 Duo would work.

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-Duo-E7500-Processor/dp/B001OVBXIC

Thanks again,
Andy

P.S.  I talked to dell and this is what they said:

"Dell does not offer processor or motherboard upgrades for purchase as discrete items, nor does Dell recommend upgrading the processor or motherboard in any given system. 
Therefore, Dell cannot support systems in which the motherboard or processor has been upgraded through third-party services or products."


----------

